# Rattling noise?



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

My 2016 has a little rattle, especially while accelerating, and it's actually coming from the shifter for the automatic trans. If I rest my hand on it while I'm driving, it goes away. If yours is an automatic, maybe give that a try?


----------

